# Kubota BX 231 attachments.



## Markaw (Nov 4, 2021)

Hi, I have some older but perfectly good bits of kit that I want to power via my BX. They are a lead sweeper and a chipper.
My question is has anyone built new or converted old bits of kit to use via a 3 point hitch and pto? If so, pictures please. I am interested to see how the link up was achieved and how the power was converted from longitudinal rotation from the pro to left/right rotation on the attachment and how that rotation was used to power it (belt, chain, direct drive etc). Thanks.


----------

